# hedgehogs personnality like hamster ??



## bill-et-bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi!
Im considering a hedgehog,
I searched info on internet but I cant find what a hedgehog personnality is really like.
Ill get a hedgehog from a breeder;
When it is socialised and used to me :

Does it have more "personnality" than a hamster??
Is it alot more care than a hamster?
...Those it bring more interaction and "love" than a hamster?


Ive had a hamster in the past, he was nice but wasnt attached to me or anything, all it did was run on my hands, a hamster isnt "cuddly" and dut to lack of big personnality isnt reaallly attaching I guess! :S

Lol! Im asking myself lots of questions, hope you see what I mean =D


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

They each have their personality. Some hedgehog are cuddle bug and some are prickly balls and some are in-between. They can even change personality trough quilling. My Litchi got a little more grumpy after quilling. I don't think there is more interaction than a hamster (but I never had one), but I love having Litchi running around me on the floor, trying to climb on me or just have her on my lap. It's not like a cat or dog. And hedgehog licking isn't a way of showing love, ut mean "you taste interesting, gonna chom you in 3...2...1.." Also a hedgehog need more care than a hamster: vet visit, hotter and stable temperature, enough lighting....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a bit hard to describe...And it depends on what kind of hamster you had. But overall, each hedgie is different. As FiaSpice said, some like to cuddle, some want nothing to do with human contact and just allowing you to share couch space is the extent of what "love" they show towards you :lol: Mine is a sleeper and he will sleep on me, but if I poke a finger at him while he's sleeping, he'll chomp down on my without hesitating :roll: But, if I have him out of his sleeping fleece, then he'll wander and search me out and stay close to me. (ie) I had him outside today and he wouldn't leave my side. He'd wander about a foot away, then come back and crawl into my lap, or hide behind me. 

Then there would be those that don't like human interaction at all. It really just depends on each hedgie and you will have to be prepared to accept that the hedgie you pick might not like human interaction. 

Hedgies are definately takes a lot more care than hamsters. They need proper heating, lighting, floor space, safe proper solid surface wheel, proper well ventilated cage, mix of at least 3 good quality cat foods, vet visits when needed. You must be ready to spend at least 30 min with your hedgie daily, be prepared to scrub down a very messy and poopy wheel daily, change water and food. Foot baths on a regular basis to keep their poopboots from accumulating too thickly :lol: 

Feel free to ask as many questions as you want! ^_^ It's always best to do research before actually buying an animal.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> ... be prepared to scrub down a very messy and poopy wheel daily...


I forgot about that part! Litchi once decided that she wouldn't poop on the wheel anymore and I wash it only once or twice a week (it was everyday before)


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Great answer!


----------



## Lux (May 27, 2009)

Hi there, 
it is good that you do your research before you get a hedgie! I ve had few hamsters, and now I have a hedgie. So, hamsters and hedgies personality I would say is close, hedgehog most likely will not be more lovable or cuddly than a hamster. Hedgehog just like hamster like to climb, explore and run around. Both are fun to watch. 
Taking care of the hedgehog takes much more than taking care of a hamster. Hedgehog is exotic pet. You need to be prepared to spend 100$ or more for each vet visit. Hamster lives - 2-3 years, hedgehog lives 6+ years, you should plan ahead  
You want to try handling a hedgehog before you get it - some people have very sensitive skin, and cannot handle hedgehog, you need to be prepared being prickled here and there. Hedgehog loves crickets and mealworms, I give live ones to mine. So, you might have live bugs in the house to keep your hedgie happy  Both hedgehog and hamster can bite. Both need to be handled every day. Hamster is much easier to litter train, and hes poop isnt that messy. Hedgehog doesnt have odor as strong as hamster does, but theres much more pee and poop to compensate  
In general I think hedgehog is super cute, it is very unusual. I respect hedgehog because he will let you know if he doesnt want to be bothered. Also hedgehog is very special for me because they are native where I grew up, they remind me of home


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

Mostly it depends on the individuals BUT i find that they are more loving than a hamster but are allot more work!
The love to poop while they run on there wheel so your going to have to clean there wheel every day! also they need to be kept the right temperture (nice and warm but not too hot!)

i think over all they make a perfect me... for me! but for you it just depends what you want in a pet. Remember that Hedgehogs are differant animals to hamsters.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

If you want a pocket pet that is friendly, lovable, outgoing, social and bonded to you, get two young male rats. A hedgehog isn't going to be all that. Rats are. They will play with you when you want, they are social, they don't need specific temperatures, their diet is easy, they aren't expensive and they love humans.


----------



## bill-et-bob (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Ill definnetaly make some re-thinking before geting a hedgehog!
I can handle all the care but I'm scared that it wont be very "outgoing"!
Tought hedgehogs do look like very nice pets, they seem to have alot of personnality, I'm gonna go visit a breeder or someone who has a hedgehog to see one in real life and see if I really like hedgehogs! =D

Btw, I had a syrian hamster quite outgoing but without much personnality.
And rats.. I not verdy fond of their tails, sorry :S! XD


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

bill-et-bob said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Ill definnetaly make some re-thinking before geting a hedgehog!
> I can handle all the care but I'm scared that it wont be very "outgoing"!
> ...


Going to a breeders to see and learn more about a hedgehog IMO would be the way to go..Very smart thing to do


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> If you want a pocket pet that is friendly, lovable, outgoing, social and bonded to you, get two young male rats. A hedgehog isn't going to be all that. Rats are. They will play with you when you want, they are social, they don't need specific temperatures, their diet is easy, they aren't expensive and they love humans.


It's not the first time I see you post about rats... you're staring to make me interested with them. You have good sites where I can get real good info about them.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Best rat site:

http://www.ratsrule.com/

Click on forum to go to the Goosemoose pet portal for rats.

Not to hijack the thread but rats are a lot like dogs. They are very social, very sweet, people-oriented and easy to take care of. They like to be clean, they can be played with and they are smart. A rat will go back in his/her cage (if s/he has access) to use the toilet area instead of soiling the human or play area. I open my cages and let mine out in a safe area and they will always go back in if they have to go to the bathroom. Male rats WILL use urine drops to mark you as their territory but they get over that pretty quickly as they grow.

Please only buy well-bred rats from a breeder or from a reputable rescue who knows how to raise babies. Or adopt adults that have been screened so you know their aren't bitey. Pet shop rats and former snake food rats are poorly bred and heart-breaking with their health issues. So stick with a rescue or a breeder.

Adopt rats in groups of at least two (three to five is my favorite pack size). Rats will adopt YOU into their pack and treat you like a big hairless rat. They are social and MUST be kept in at least pairs.

I'll shut up now. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks Hedgemom. Not that I want one tomorow, but they seems interesting and I'd like to get some one day and I want to be even more educated than I was with hedgies at the time.

now back to the subject!


----------

